# Tourankündigung: Harburger Berge, Sa. 08.März.2003



## Rabbit (4. März 2003)

Tja, da will man mal gemütlich in der City shoppen, und wer läuft einem da bei Sport Scheck in der Bikeabteilung über den Weg?

Natürlich Beppo, der kann sich einfach nirgendwo raushalten 

Bei einem Kaffee bzw einer heißen, süßen Trinkschokolade mit Sahne wurden dann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!

*Wann:* Samstag den 08.März.2003, 13:00 Uhr (Abmarschbereitschaft)

*Wo:* Parkplatz an der Kärtner Hütte (B73 "Cuxe")







*Anreise:*
Mit dem PKW:
Über A7 bis Ausfahrt Heimfeld. Ende der Ausfahrt links weiter auf B73 Richtung Neu Wulmstorf/Cuxhaven oder aus Richtung Harburg direkt über die B73.
Nachdem man das Autobahnviadukt unterquert hat schon mal links einordnen. Die nach ca. 1 km kommende Linksabbiegerspur nutzen um den Parkplatz zu erreichen.
Mit dem HVV:
Ab HH-Hbf. mit der S3/S31 Richtung Neugraben (Harburg-Rathaus reicht nicht!). Entweder über Bahnhof Heimfeld die Heimfelder Strasse hoch, weiter auf dem Ehestorfer Weg über die Autobahn und dann über die Stadtscheide runter zur Kärtner Hütte.
Oder Bahnhof Neuwiedenthal aussteigen und den Bahnhof zur B73 runter verlassen. dann etwa 2-3 Km Stadteinwärts radeln!

*Was:* gemütliche Tour durch die "Berge":
Kärtner Hütte - Treppen (Haake) - Neugrabener Heide - Heidefriedhof Waldfrieden - Segelflugplatz - "Panzertrail" - dem "X" folgend zum Karlstein - Paul-Roth-Stein - zurück in die Haake - Reiherberg (Haake) - Kärtner Hütte

*Kategorie:*
Kondition: ca. 45 km bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit
Technisch: mittel

Rückkehr ca. 17:00 Uhr

Wir sehen uns,
Harry


----------



## Beppo (4. März 2003)

Moin Moin,

...easy going in den Bergen, ich bin dabei. 
Und wie war das jetzt mit Kaffee und Kuchen? Hinterher, vorher oder in den Pausen? 

Sodenn, bis Samstag 12.59 uhr

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (4. März 2003)

Ich muss allerhöchtwahrscheinlich arbeiten und bin daher wohl nicht dabei...

Aber trotzdem viel Spass, werden sich bestimmt noch einige melden...

Und wer weiss - vielleicht kommt der Blaue Reiter (der jetzt übrigens einen niegelnagelneuen blauen Helm hat *g*) ja doch noch mit...


----------



## no brakes (4. März 2003)

...und diesmal ganz ohne Schnee! 

Wäre ja gern dabei aber die Anreise ist doch etwas weit. Da mache ich doch Freitag abend lieber den Alleycat mit.

Viele Grüße, der (gezwungenermaßen) Abtrünnige


----------



## Marec (4. März 2003)

Scheiiiiße!!!!
Such ich seit Monaten Gleichgesinnte die mit mir durch die Harburger Berge fahren wollen, und nu.... ja nu kann ich nich!!!!    Schon verabredet.
Aber das nächste mal... da bestimmt.
Schadeschadeschade
Schöne Grüsse und viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Überroller _
> *Such ich seit Monaten Gleichgesinnte die mit mir durch die Harburger Berge fahren wollen, und nu...*


Tja, da hast Du wohl bisher an den falschen Stellen gesucht 

Moin Überroller!

Keine Panik, ist nicht die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr! Die Saison fängt ja gerade erst an 
Also, Kopf hoch und nicht Fluchen! Das sollte dir deine Mutter schon gesagt haben


----------



## Maggi*tm (5. März 2003)

Moin zusammen!

Ich kann diesen Samstag leider nicht, da ich den Rechner eines Bekannten reparieren muss :-( 
Ich war gestern für 25km im Umfeld der Fischbeker Heide und ich kann euch sagen, dass es sich auf den Wegen fährt wie auf Kaugummi! Zu allem Überfluss habe ich mich am Ende meiner Tour für einen Pferdepfad entschieden, der sich als Horrorstrecke entpuppte: Sand, Batz und Huflöcher. 
Meine Xt-Garnitur machte mir im Übrigen keine Sorgen - es knirschte halt nur fürchterlich durch den ganzen Sand.
Den habe ich dann mit dem Wasserschlauch auf meinem Balkon schneller als gedacht wieder runtergekriegt. Jetzt kann ich es endlich wieder mit ins Bett zum kuscheln nehmen...

Gruss, Patrick

http://www.pbase.com/akula


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (5. März 2003)

Hallo Ihr,

ich bin natürlich dabei und bringe auch noch Verstärkung mit: Besuch aus München, Thorsten ev. mit seinem Plastik-Bike, Nils, der sich nicht entscheiden kann, mit welcher Freundin er kommt (Freerider oder Race Bike). Mal schauen, wer sonst noch so mitkommt.

Anschließend können zu mir fahren, ev. duschen und Kaffeetrinken. Kekse und so'n schnick schnack habe ich schon eingekauft. Wenn jemand seine Backkünste unter Beweis stellen möchte, der kann dieses selbstverständlich tun. Danach Essen gehen, Schweinske oder Hemmingway in Norderstedt. Kategorie preiswert und für jeden etwas dabei.

So, also bis dann um 13h an der Kärnter Hütte.

IGD


----------



## Kaiowana (5. März 2003)

N'abend werte Herrschaften,
ich werde leider nicht dabei sein, obwohl ich schon mächtig Lust hätte, mit Euch mein neues (Freitag hole ich es ab) Stevens F9 Race Disk einzuweihen.  

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich bestimmt wieder am Start.

Übrigens, am Montag werde ich auch fahren. Wer hat Lust? Freiwillige vor!

Bis dahin.
Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## Mira (7. März 2003)

Tja, bei mir nun definitv auch nicht. 
Mein schöner und bequemer Sattel hat meine Dummheit letztens übermäßig bestraft, indem er sich das Leben nahm    !
Er war sooo bequem, zwar schwer (ganze 335gr), aber sooooooo gemütlich, seufz. Also muß ich mich jetzt auf "Partnersuche" begeben ... das kann dauern ... mein Portmonaie ist zudem ziemlich empört   . 
Also wünsch ich Euch viel Spaß! (Und denkt dran - nicht die VR Bremse ziehen bei ... ( Harry )


----------



## madbull (7. März 2003)

... ihr werdet euch doch damit abfinden müssen, dass ich dabei bin!

Ich muss doch nicht arbeiten und werde daher stelbstversändlich partizipieren!

Allerdings hat Bluey absolut Null Bock, der Weichling ist einfach keinen Schlamm mehr gewohnt...
Na - der soll ruhig schmollen, bleibt er eben zu Hause...

@ Mira: Willst du allen Ernstes behaupten, du bekommst bis morgen keinen neuen Sattel in Hamburg? Oder nicht noch irgendeinen liegen hast oder nicht jemanden kennst, der noch einen über hat? Du hast heute noch massig Zeit und morgen auch noch den ganzen Vormittag!
Auf auf, Sattel kaufen!!!

Und sonst fährst du eben ohne, ich werde meinen morgen wohl auch kaum brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (7. März 2003)

Schon geschehen! 
Allerdings mit Option auf Umtausch - und wenn ich jetzt mit dem in die HaBuBe fahre und wieder an passender Stelle Unfug mache, *muß* ich den Sattel fahren   . 
Außerdem soll's morgen regnen  !


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2003)

Also, Regen ist schon gar keine Ausrede, Du warst gestern wohl beim Nightride nicht dabei 

Komm Mira, geb' dir 'nen Ruck!

BTW: Einen Sattel habe ich auch noch in meiner Kiste gefunden, den könntest Du sonst auch noch haben!

OK, dann lassen wir uns morgen mal überraschen!


----------



## Alan (7. März 2003)

Lang lebe der Einzelhandel!! Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.... 
Sonntag will nicht nochmal jemand los, oder?? Naja, wollte eh mal wieder auf Strecke gehen und mal sehen, was mein Hintern noch so aushält. "Muß" mir ja noch 'nen Rennrad zulegen. 

Det


----------



## RBS (7. März 2003)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen. Muss packen und noch ein paar Sachen für die neue Wohnung besorgen . Nach dem Umzug sieht es hoffentlich besser aus .

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

Tja, wie es aussieht ist uns Petrus mal wieder nicht wohlgesonnen!
Am Nachmittag ist ja - Gott lob - "nur" noch mit einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 30% zu rechnen.
Wie ich madbull kenne ist dieser jedoch unbeeindruckt dessen bereits auf dem Weg hierher was wohl heißen wird: Wir fahren!

Das Wetter motiviert zwar eher zu einem heißen Wannenbad, aber von nix kommt nix 

So denn, bis später!


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

So, habe gerade noch mal rausgeschaut!
In Ahrensburg hat es sich gerade schön eingeregnet!
Wenn Meik "Madbull" gerne fahren möchte, bitte!
Mir jedenfalls steht nicht der Sinn, schon bei Regen loszufahren!

Viel Spaß denen, die doch fahren sollten!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (8. März 2003)

Wetterbericht HH-Harburg: Regen, stürmische Böen

D


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. März 2003)

Harry, 

.......... du Weichei! du Warmduscher!.......

erst überzeugt du Mira und nun......?!?


bis später, Oder?

IGD


----------



## Mira (8. März 2003)

> Harry,
> 
> .......... du Weichei! du Warmduscher!.......
> 
> erst überzeugt du Mira und nun......?!?




Leider nicht  , bei dem Wetter   ?? (Mein schönes Cannondale  )


----------



## Kaiowana (8. März 2003)

Hallo auch, wir (Tine und ich) sind heute auch nur kurz gefahren um unsere neuen Bikes einzuweihen.

Lange haben wir es aber nicht ausgehalten; nur von der Kärtner Hütte zum Hotel Harburb Blick und zurück.

Als wir dann um 13.00 bei der KH ankamen haben wir noch die anderen Verrückten bei Ihrer Tourenvorbereitung getroffen.

Wir haben abschlißend noch bißchen mit Harry (der ja auch nicht gefahren ist) geschnackt und haben dann zugesehen, dass wir Land gewinnen.

Ein kleines Buildchen von meinem neuem Stevens F9 Race Disk habe ich für Euch.

Wir sehen am Donnerstag zum Thema "Weltfrieden" 

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *
> Leider nicht  , bei dem Wetter   ?? (Mein schönes Cannondale  ) *


Schön zu hören, daß es ausser mir noch andere Menschen mit Vernunft gibt!  

@Det: Ich glaube die "Tränen" von gestern waren überflüssig 

So, dann bis Donnerstag im Trocknen


----------

